# From the makers of "Batman: Dead End" comes "World's Finest"



## Morrus (Jul 22, 2004)

The folks who put together the (in)famous Batman: Dead End fan film have started promoting their upcoming short movie, World's Finest. They have released some stills from the movie; a trailer is apparently coming soon.


----------



## 3ebb (Jul 22, 2004)

Holy crapolies.  Bring it on!

Alright, shoot me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Superman look like the love child of Bruce Campbell and Ben Browder (from farscape)?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow......That's a whole lot of spandex......


----------



## Klaus (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey, why is Sean K Reynolds wearing that green-and-purple armor?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 22, 2004)

Is that supposed to be Lex Luthor or someone?  That armour looks really crap.


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 22, 2004)

Cool...I can't wait to see the trailer. Lex Luthor in his battle armor looks interesting


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Is that supposed to be Lex Luthor or someone?  That armour looks really crap.




It may look like crap Morrus, but it is extremely accurate to the old comics. I was never a fan of Lex in his armor but that they did it so accurately makes me tip my hat to them.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 22, 2004)

Ah. So Elvis *was* Superman. I knew it!


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 22, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Ah. So Elvis *was* Superman. I knew it!




*gasp*   Oh, the humanity of it all!!!!!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 23, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Hey, why is Sean K Reynolds wearing that green-and-purple armor?




Dude! Everyone knows... Well, everyone but you, apparently, that Sean K Reynolds is a Master of Evil!

And I think from what little we can see of the armor it looks good - and close to the comics - for the budget they must have had.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 23, 2004)

I read the title and was all excited about watching a new movie...

and its just hype.

sad now.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 23, 2004)

Here are more images, from Superhero Hype:

http://www.superherohype.com/superman/index.php?id=1769

The director seems to be taking more than a little page from Alex Ross, eh?


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 24, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Here are more images, from Superhero Hype:
> 
> http://www.superherohype.com/superman/index.php?id=1769
> 
> The director seems to be taking more than a little page from Alex Ross, eh?




And that is an excellent thing!

I really enjoyed Batman: Dead End (except the costume - that wasn't the greatest).  The look of the guy they have for Superman is near perfect.  Big chin, buffed but not overly so, wavy black hair.  Looking forward to this.


----------



## Dismas (Jul 25, 2004)

Video is up now http://www.theforce.net/theater/nonsw/worldsfinest/index.shtml

Downloaded them all last night
Worlds Finest, Batmanead End (+ Behind the Scenes) & Grayson (+ Beheind thge Scenes).


----------

